# April 2022 Photo of the Month Votingt (Late Poll)



## snowbear (May 22, 2022)

Late getting this out due toi some peronal time conflicts.  Best of luck; votiung ends in seven days.

 1. "Rough day at the office" by @ronlane






 2. "Venice 22" by @Sil





 3. "The Surfer" by @Sil





 4. "Forget me not- why I love the old and slow Fuji 60mm macro" by @SquarePeg





 5. "Found a New Nest" by @Dean_Gretsch


----------



## Jeff15 (May 22, 2022)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## Space Face (May 22, 2022)

Easy.


----------



## snowbear (May 26, 2022)

bump


----------



## Fujidave (May 28, 2022)

Some cracking images in this.


----------

